# Serum Ferritin in Thyroid Cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serum Ferritin in Thyroid Cancer

Quite interesting!

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.1993.3.301


----------

